# OIG Work Plan 2019



## hbarney1 (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi I am going to take CPMA exam in 2019 and trying to look up the OIG work plan for the coding area so I know to prepare for this exam. I was unable to find it online does anyone know where would it be? Thanks for the help.


----------



## lindsayrowell (Feb 1, 2019)

*OIG workplan 2019*

Hi! if you go to the AAPC website, go to the exams, click on CPMA & scroll down to the bottom to the exam break down and click on audit cases, it'll tell you what areas. It says E&M, surgery, physical therapy, radiology, psychiatry, hematology/oncology & infusion services. HOWEVER, I would be very prepared in all areas, but make sure you know these specific areas for sure. Goodluck


----------



## krithika (Feb 27, 2019)

hbarney1 said:


> Hi I am going to take CPMA exam in 2019 and trying to look up the OIG work plan for the coding area so I know to prepare for this exam. I was unable to find it online does anyone know where would it be? Thanks for the help.



hi,

https://oig.hhs.gov/reports-and-publications/workplan/index.asp

please go through this link.

Thanks


----------

